# Have you adopted, or are you about to, adopt a Welsh child?



## clapal2014 (Nov 5, 2014)

*If you have had, or will have, a Welsh child placed for adoption with you between 1st July 2014 and 30th June 2015, we would like to hear from you!*

A team of researchers at Cardiff University has been funded by the Welsh Government to carry out a major new research study that aims to understand the early experiences of children and their families when a child has been placed for adoption.

Our research team want to find out:
*What support do families need in the first year after their child or children come to live with them?
*What helps families to flourish in the first year? 
*What is the impact of decisions made before children were placed for adoption (e.g. the length of time before a plan for adoption was agreed) on families?

_We would like to hear from you:
If you are interested in taking part, or would like more information
please text YES to 07814 186066
Or Email: [email protected]
Text or phone: 07814 186066
_
What are the benefits of taking part? 
*We will use the information you provide to influence development of adoption policy and practice in Wales and the New National Adoption Service to try to improve adoptive services and support in Wales. 
*You will receive free membership of Adoption UK for one year as a thank you. Membership includes; six copies of 'Adoption Today' magazine, access to the Adoption UK helpline, local support groups and the lending library. 
*You will be able to choose a free book from a selection from Jessica Kingsley Publishing for each stage of the study that you are involved in.
What will taking part involve?
*We will send you a questionnaire to fill out with a prepaid envelope (this should take about 30 minutes to complete).


----------

